# Lynnhaven 5/11/2019



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished the incoming tide by what’s left of the pier. Nice day but still skunked. Tried shrimp, squid and Fishbites.


----------



## Redbeard (Feb 25, 2019)

I was at Lynnhaven yesterday too, fished the afternoon outgoing tide on the western bank just behind the parking lot by the bridge. Didn't catch anything, had my bait stolen by crabs, and watched a small puffer chase my bucktail in the shallows. Used squid, bucktails, and metals. Decent crowd there, but no one else looked to be catching anything either


----------



## Mergus (May 13, 2019)

I fished the inlet at the mid day low tide change over and found nothing as well. I also hit a cove from my canoe a couple times. In the morning, I got a strong hookup on a search bait, but it tossed it. Good size schooly bass would be my guess. We're closer ever day to real fishing though.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Last year it wasn’t until the last week of May that we caught spot in the inlet. Last weekend found a few dead sand fleas on the beach if that means anything.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I fished the Crab Creek side Thursday at dawn for a couple of hours and all I had to show for it was a couple of bit off grub tails, probably Taylor Blues.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

jay b, 
Ever try metals in the inlet? I’ve never used metals and was hoping for recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Mergus (May 13, 2019)

I tossed a 4" white fingerling spoon for a while and no one took notice. But come summer when baby blues are in residence, they will mow down Clark spoons on an outgoing tide.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

As soon as I get bit off like that I normally switch to something metal, usually with a treble hook on the end because those little Taylor blues love to jump and spit the hook. Silver or gold Hopkins, Kast Master, Sting Silver, etc. they all work when they're hungry.

I was fishing a light weight 10 lb. set up and didn't have a lot of time so I stayed with the lead head and grub combo, next time.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Fish'n Phil said:


> jay b,
> Ever try metals in the inlet? I’ve never used metals and was hoping for recommendations. Thanks.


Phil I like the gold and silver 1/4 Hopkins spoons. I get more puppy drum with the gold when they are around, than with the silver. They cast a mile with a trout rod.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the recommendations. If blues are around should a steel or titanium leader be used?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Steel leaders are not a bad idea for Bluefish however a heavy (20 - 30 lb. test) mono/flouro leader will do the same thing and add more action to the lure, just keep and eye on it after catching a few to make sure it's not getting worn from sharp teeth.

On a side note I fished the Crab Creek side on 5/16 and caught sea weed or every cast. Nice way to start my work day though ...


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Last Sunday took a boat ride to the eastern shore and fished the shoals. Had a fish on (bit on half a blue crab) but the leader broke...was likely a big red. Tried a couple other spots but did not get another drum bite. Plenty of pesky small bull sharks on cut bait. Ended the morning trolling along Cape Henry with Clark spoons and managed a small blue and couple Spanish...the silver spoon got all the attention.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the lost fish, there are drum over there this time of year and hard blue crab is the bait of choice. Attached is a picture of the last one I caught there


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

jay b,
Wouldn’t it be great if Fisherman's Island was actually a place one could actually fish? There were eight other boats out there. Didn’t see any one pull up anything. Some fog rolled in/out which was weird. Some funky smell from a commercial fishing vessel. Tried blue crab, bunker and clam...and chum. Kept an eye out for cobia too. Just wasn’t our day.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Fisherman's is totally forbidden to walk on but you can launch a boat or kayak at the Wise Point ramp then go over to Smith Island and either anchor or beach the boat and fish from the surf. 

I'm not sure if the channel is still there but it used to cut right past the beach at Smith within casting distance to make a nice surf or wade fishing spot.

The best time to fish the bars or channels over there is the outgoing in the afternoon after the water has warmed from the sun a little and all the bait is going towards the ocean with the tide.


----------

